# Raleigh Record Ace 2010, Price?



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone have any inside info on when the Record Ace might be available and the price? I can find most specs and pictures but not cost.


----------



## 9GUY9 (Apr 13, 2008)

http://bikehugger.com/2009/07/2010-raleigh-record-ace.html

http://www.raleighusa.com/2009/07/09/out-of-the-bagthe-record-ace/

I was told just shy of 2K and available next month or october. I am anxiously waiting for more details.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Much thanks. I think they will have trouble at $2K. I can get a Waterford frame for $1400 and $600-$800 will set it up nicely with a drive train. As nice as the Raleigh looks, it is still just a Reynolds 520 frame, not even 853. Too bad they went over the top on the Brooks Swallow saddle.


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

chas0039 said:


> ... and $600-$800 will set it up nicely with a drive train. ...


Not for full Ultegra. I think it's a decent buy equipped as it is. And you're were gonna add a Brooks anyway.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

socks and sandals is so wrong in the summer, what a Fred.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

kiwisimon said:


> socks and sandals is so wrong in the summer, what a Fred.


The bike will never recover from that PR disaster.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Saw it in the 2010 Raleigh catalog and yes, to be priced around $2K.

Not crazy about the seat lug/seat stay configuration (looks like a lower-end mid-'80's Japanese frame.)

And with the 520 tubing, let's see what it weighs.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

That is the sweetest looking bike that I have seen in a long time. Steel frame and fork with Ultegra group? The lug work is beautiful. It's great to know that I don't have to go to a custom frame builder to get an affordable steel frame road bike. I thought that Lemond's Sarthe was the last of a great breed. I think I've found my new bike.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

redcon1 said:


> Not for full Ultegra. I think it's a decent buy equipped as it is. And you're were gonna add a Brooks anyway.



I just built up a Waterford for the $1400 frame plus $730 for a Campagnolo drive train (mix of Centaur and Veloce) with a Reynolds fork and a Brooks seat so it is possible. And I know you guys don't like Bike Direct, but their Mercier Serpens is Ultegra triple with a Reynolds 853 frame. I have a Corvus 520 frame with a 105 group and a Brooks and it cost me less than $800 to set up. Granted I don't get the Raleigh name, but 520 is not that classy and Shimano is Shimano no matter what you hang it on.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*The Record Ace*

NB -- yeah, I work at Raleigh, though I ain't the marketing man.

The Record Ace will be hitting floors sometime near Interbike -- around the end of next month.

It will cost under $2,000.

It's got a full new ultegra (6700) group, minus the brakes, and, yeah, a Brooks Swallow.

As to the value component -- all respect to the Waterford guys, I had a Tim Isaac / Match Paramount for a while, and it was a marvelous frame. 

But, the idea that you could build up a WATERFORD bike for anything close to what the Record Ace would cost? Hmm.

The entry-level Waterford (still an awesome bike,) costs $1400, but keep in mind that is FRAME only. A nice matching fork is in the $300-something range.

If you have nice parts laying around at home, then, yeah, you could get it out the door for $2k, but if you haven't, new parts are pretty spendy: An Ultegra 6700 group (minus brakes) is over $1,000. 

It hasn't got super high end cockpit bits on it, but you're still getting an installed headset, bar, stem, seatpost, and, yes, that Brooks saddle. Wheels are a pretty basic OEM set, but Vittoria Rubino Pros are a nice $75 set of tires. 

I'd have loved to see the thing with Ultegra / Open Pro wheels, but, I also recognize what that would do to the price.

And, of course, the Record Ace will be built up at your dealer, on the floor, ready to test ride and pick up.

Hope that helps! I'm trying to get my hands on one for an extended test ride before the show, the demo is hard to get the keys to at the moment, for obvious reasons.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry you doubt that I built up my Waterford for close to the Record Ace. Total cost including shipping with all the odds and ends needed to attach everything, including tubes, bar tape etc. came to $2364, and I like to build, that is a plus. So I am not quite 20% more, but to go from a 520 frame to a Waterford, in my mind at least, more than makes up for the drop from Ultegra level to Veloce on the rear derailleur. 

Based on what I have seen the Record Ace is a beautiful bike but with a low cost frame. At $2000, I have too many other options. Almost all of what you have said positive about the Ace, I would agree with, but the price drops it out of consideration. Too much money in the saddle ( a B17 Special would have been half) and not enough in the frame. Most likely, I am your target demographic too, which is why I was instantly attracted to the bike. The only thing different is I can build my own and I know what a Reynolds 520 frame actually is.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*I don't...*

I don't doubt that YOU did it, I'm just saying that it's not an apples to apples comparison here, contrasting a built bike on a retail floor to something purchased in pieces over the internet.

Did you, perhaps, purchase your groupset over the internet from another country, thereby sneaking under the radar of both countries' duties? I know, I know, the CBP isn't coming a-knocking any time soon; I won't tell.

And, I know my LBS, if you bring in a frame and parts, charges $150 for a build. Since you're mechanically inclined, you can avoid that, too.

It sounds like you ended up with a great bike at a great price, and props to you for it. You decided to spend a little more money on the frame, and a little less on components, and that makes sense to me.

But, be fair to us industry types -- for $1900, full retail, built and out the door, with 6700, I think the Record Ace is a pretty good value.




chas0039 said:


> Sorry you doubt that I built up my Waterford for close to the Record Ace. Total cost including shipping with all the odds and ends needed to attach everything, including tubes, bar tape etc. came to $2364, and I like to build, that is a plus...


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

No real argument, I just wish, for my preferences, that they had gone with a lower cost Brooks and maybe a 105 or Ultegra 6600 and put the difference into a better quality frame. I am sure you are right though, for most LBS buyers, they won't know one grade of steel from another. It will be interesting to see how it sells, considering the Trek 520 at around $1000 didn't seem to be doing that well, at least from the reports I get from the local Trek dealer. I would guess that they appeal to similar people. The problem will be that the Record Ace seems aimed more toward "old style" racing bike types who remember the old days. Hard to say if they will want the 520 tubing.

Anyway, time will tell. It is a beautiful looking bike though. Thanks for the price and availability confirmation.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Argentius said:


> I don't doubt that YOU did it, I'm just saying that it's not an apples to apples comparison here, contrasting a built bike on a retail floor to something purchased in pieces over the internet.
> 
> Did you, perhaps, purchase your groupset over the internet from another country, thereby sneaking under the radar of both countries' duties? I know, I know, the CBP isn't coming a-knocking any time soon; I won't tell.
> 
> ...


+1.

The Record Ace is a great buy. The frame may not be as expensive but it is of high quality nonetheless. Hopefully, Raleigh doesn't shoot itself in the foot selling such a nice bike for such a good price. Many people might think of it as an inferior product because the cost is low. It happens all of the time in the bike industry. Like someone metioned on another posting, Neuvation is the perfect example of what happens when you sell a good quality item at a low cost. A large number of people will think it's inferior.


----------



## bigfatsnook (Jan 5, 2008)

*will not be received well*

might be a great bike but wont sell to a public that doesn't get steel.....the best time to buy it will be when 2011 bikes come out and these are still hangin' around. Likely will have the same demise as the Orbea Spirit, 2005 Specialized Allez, Kona Kapu---all great bikes, but not appreciated in this carbon world.


----------



## 9GUY9 (Apr 13, 2008)

bigfatsnook said:


> might be a great bike but wont sell to a public that doesn't get steel.....the best time to buy it will be when 2011 bikes come out and these are still hangin' around. Likely will have the same demise as the Orbea Spirit, 2005 Specialized Allez, Kona Kapu---all great bikes, but not appreciated in this carbon world.



Unfortunately I think you are correct. I just spent several months looking for a quality steel bike with some style. At the 2K price point 95% of road bikes are Alu, I was unable to find a single shop with a steel bike on hand. I came close to settling on a Alu Trek 2100, and am glad I didn't

I just got my hands on a lightly used Kapu, and absolutely love it. Its great having the ride of steel, along with excellent performing current components.


----------



## bigfatsnook (Jan 5, 2008)

*good find*

the Kapu was one of my fav's, but difficult to find. The later models were very Colnago-esque in its laid back geometry, straight fork and polished lugs......colors were interesting too if I recall.


----------



## 9GUY9 (Apr 13, 2008)

bigfatsnook said:


> the Kapu was one of my fav's, but difficult to find. The later models were very Colnago-esque in its laid back geometry, straight fork and polished lugs......colors were interesting too if I recall.


I called a small shop that only sells Kona, and the guy I spoke with had never even heard of the Kapu. He also said all the staff ride steel road bikes 

08's were bright orange, 09's were bright yellow both had chrome lugs. 2010 it available as a frame only.


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

I purchased a new Spesh Allez Double Steel made with 520 for $579. True, the frame is tig welded but the fork is lugged. The bike is spec'd with pretty basic components (2300)including downtube shifters, but they work well. I've switched out the crank for a compact, so I now have over $725 into the bike. It will be interesting to see how these bikes sell at this rock bottom price and equipped with downtube shifters.

If Raleigh had equipped this bike with 105 and left out the Brooks saddle and priced the thing at $1200, I think I would be even more interested.

By the way, the Allez is a really cool bike at the price, can't really be beat.


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

The only thing comparable about the specialized allez and the raliegh record ace is the tubeset. If both were available as stand alone frame sets than we could begin to compare. Even still we'd then we'd need take into account aesthetics and lugged construction and a classic understated paint job goes a long way in my book.

There is a lot raleigh got right with this bike. It's really refreshing to see a companies going in this direction with their bikes even if the final build spec and resulting price tag isn't to every one's taste.

The allez occupies an entirely different place in the market and I think it's unlikely that the two bikes will end up on anyone's "short-list" at the same time.


----------



## ThaFurnace (Nov 16, 2005)

Argentius:

Really neat bike, masterfully executed by Raleigh. I hope you guys push your dealers to get people on these, they'll sell themselves after a test ride.

The only part that puzzles me is the Swallow saddle. I'm not sure an average customer would understand the value they're getting vs a B17. Can you give us some insight as to why the bike was spec'ed with the Swallow? The only thing I can think of is that you worked a good deal with Brooks, or that your OEM pricing on the swallow is similar to that of the lower level saddles?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

bigfatsnook said:


> might be a great bike but wont sell to a public that doesn't get steel.....the best time to buy it will be when 2011 bikes come out and these are still hangin' around. Likely will have the same demise as the Orbea Spirit, 2005 Specialized Allez, Kona Kapu---all great bikes, but not appreciated in this carbon world.


Tell that to all the wannabe hipsters who will buy anything on ebay or craigslist with the keywords "fixie" or "ss"


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm really liking this bike - any idea what it weighs?
Obviously, decent wheels would be the first upgrade....

Thx


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

The specialized seems like a steal when compared $1000 for the FUJI Connoisseur.

http://www.fujibikes.com/LifeStyle/ClassicSeries/Connoisseur.aspx

I'm suprised this thing doesn't have a thread on freewheel.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

No lugs but thought it was well spec'd for the money. Reynolds 520 steel with steel fork with nice crown. Probably get for $1050.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Argentius said:


> I'd have loved to see the thing with Ultegra / Open Pro wheels, but, I also recognize what that would do to the price.


It seems like a very nice bike, but thing is, for $2K you kinda _do_ wanna see Ultegra hubs/Open Pro (or DT 1.1) wheels, and a bit higher-grade steel than 520.

'Cept for the hubs, maybe it should've been a Rival bike, rather than Ultegra? Or perhaps a 105/Ultegra mix? (maybe not 105 brifters... poor ergonomics) :idea:

But I do love, love, LOVE the flat fork crown. Gorgeous. :thumbsup:










.


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

Now that I've got 500+ miles on the Allez I appreciate it more and more. It's an incredibly fun, comfortable ride. The only substantial difference between it and the aforepictured Schwinn is the brifters, and I like the curved fork better on the Allez. The Allez as good a deal as the barely used Craigslist used bike score one sometimes finds.

Edit: I did go and look up the specs on this Schwinn. It does have 105 shifters and a FSA Gossamer crankset. I'll grant that the 105 shifters are a serious upgrade over the 2300, but you can have the FSA crank. I still think my Allez is a heckuva deal.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Didn't see this question until now, I might've responded sooner!

I agree with you on the "average customer" on the Swallow, but, if you look hard at the bike, and imagine something like a B17 on it -- IMHO that just wouldn't fit! Of course, you ARE on the right track that OEM pricing is different than wholesale as well.

I've ridden this bike, Swallow-equipped, and I own an 09 Clubman, with a Swift. I can tell you that regardless of your body shape, the Swallow fits a "racing" style bike much better. The Swift works for my commuter / all rounder.

The first shipment of these is expected pretty soon, and I've been pleased with dealer response.

I'll respond in-line to a few other comments about spec and price.




ThaFurnace said:


> Argentius:
> 
> Really neat bike, masterfully executed by Raleigh. I hope you guys push your dealers to get people on these, they'll sell themselves after a test ride.
> 
> The only part that puzzles me is the Swallow saddle. I'm not sure an average customer would understand the value they're getting vs a B17. Can you give us some insight as to why the bike was spec'ed with the Swallow? The only thing I can think of is that you worked a good deal with Brooks, or that your OEM pricing on the swallow is similar to that of the lower level saddles?


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice bike, shame about the tubing though! I'm a bit of a Raleigh fan so might try and pick one up all the same - mind you, shipping to New Zealand ain't gunna be cheap.

What is butted 520 steel comparable to, 531 or 501??

Anyway a blatant repost of my Raleigh and a link to a lovely restoration I was able to see first hand recently!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=175356&highlight=raleigh


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Beautiful! I missed this the first go around.

Love the delta brakes and Cinelli stem along with 1st-gen Ergopower shifters, classy!


The 520 double-butted steel on the Ace is more like the old 531 in the numbers, but, it is weldable if you'd like unlike 531, and it is produced for Reynolds overseas.








DannyBoy said:


> Nice bike, shame about the tubing though! I'm a bit of a Raleigh fan so might try and pick one up all the same - mind you, shipping to New Zealand ain't gunna be cheap.
> 
> What is butted 520 steel comparable to, 531 or 501??
> 
> ...


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Sorry for digging up an old thread, but all the complaining about the 520 tubeset rattled me. The 520 is the successor to the 531, and in fact is slightly better, read that as slightly lighter then 531 but at a lower cost then Reynolds other tubesets. The 520, just as with the 531, can be drawn for either use in a touring bike, as the Trek 520 has, or drawn thinner to save weight as with the Raleigh Record Ace. 

In fact Reynolds premier 853 tubeset is only about 1/2 pound lighter then the butted 520.

There was a rumor that 520 was plain gauge tubing but that is not the case, it is butted tubing for the lighter bikes and plain gauge for cheaper Walmart type bikes.

Actually, even though Reynolds has it's name on the 520 they don't actually make it, it's license to be made by some Asian country but supposedly not China but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## sryan (May 14, 2010)

*Will be saving for the record ace*

Hi just been reading some messages about the record ace. I think at 2k it's a good price for a bike that will last a life time if the build quality is as good as the original. I had my raleigh 15 years at age 16 , it has done a lot of miles it still rides and looks like new. The Cheapest steel bike in England at the moment is a geniss at £1.000 with 105 stuff, The Ace knocks the spots of it.. As for steel , my 15 year old bike is still lighter, stronger, comfortable, than most modern allie bikes priced to £900.00 that have a frame guarantee of five years. I hope the record ace will available in England as i believe a well made steel bike with decent kit will fly out the shops. There are a lot of rain, pot holes and bad roads here. Hope you can buy one in light blue.

shawn nottingham


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

*Record Ace*

I just picked up one of the last four in 55cm for $1450. I was told that it will be shipping from California. I think it is an awesome bike. I Hate Carbon.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Brushout said:


> I just picked up one of the last four in 55cm for $1450. I was told that it will be shipping from California. I think it is an awesome bike. I Hate Carbon.


Congratulations on your new bike. I too hate carbon! Steel based frames, like steel and ti will last a lifetime. 

Now don't get me wrong, CF will last a lifetime too if treated right, meaning never crash it, never damage it, never hit something, never get chain suck...all that is impossible if your going to ride it. Sure steel can be damaged, but it will take a lot more energy to damage steel then cf and once a tiny scratch penetrates the paint and nicks the fibers the bike is totaled. Of course there are places like Calfee that can repair some CF damage, but the cost is almost as much as a new frame. Steel gets bent it can be bent back, tube breaks it can be welded back, but even with steel breaking the cost to repair would be about the same as new frame. 

But the biggest issue with CF is once a failure begins it's sudden without warning, resulting in a crash that can lead to serious injury or worse; with steel you can keep ridding it at least back home.


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

froze said:


> Congratulations on your new bike. I too hate carbon! Steel based frames, like steel and ti will last a lifetime.


Thank you. I am interested to see just how much it really weighs. I may have them change the rear sprocket from the Shimano Ultegra (12-27t) to a Shimano Ultegra (11-25t), which is on the 2011 bikes. I will also be changing the brakes to Shimano 105s like the 2011 has. I am glad I got the Swallow seat over the Swift.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I have the Swift TI as well as the B17 TI; I like both really well. I considered the Swallow but couldn't figure out nor justify the extra $100 for it over the Swift just to save 20 grams; and the Swallow has slightly longer rails by 5mm, but there was no need for longer rails when my old one at the time sat in the middle of the rails. Though I liked the nickel rivets on the Swallow better then the copper on the Swift, it seemed to look better on the bike. I liked both, it just came down to money more then anything else. 

Either way, Brooks saddles are the most comfortable saddles for most people you can buy.

By the way, do not treat your saddle with anything other then Proofide if you want your warranty to remain intact. Follow Brooks instructions to the letter. They've been making saddles for over 100 years and they know how best to treat them. The only thing I do extra is after the Proofide has dried and is buffed, I put a layer of neutral Kiwi Shoe Wax on for added moisture protection. I reapply both about once a year. I also put a waterproof Velox saddle cover on it if I know I will be riding in the rain; one cover fits both the Swift and the B17.


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

froze said:


> By the way, do not treat your saddle with anything other then Proofide if you want your warranty to remain intact.


Thanks for the tip. I can't wait to get this bike. I used to have a 1985 Raleigh Team USA. I loved that bike. I hope to have even more fun on the Record Ace.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Post detailed photo's asap.


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

*Gee*

How long does it take to get from California to Florida? They say it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Brushout said:


> How long does it take to get from California to Florida? They say it should be here tomorrow.


If by ground it should take about 5 to 7 days. If you see any damage whatsoever on the box, even if it"s just a slight depression in the bod, make sure you open the box without signing for it in front of the delivery guy and check to make sure there is no damage. If no damage then sign it, if damaged then the delivery guy will tell you what you need to do.


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

OK, I took the bike out for a quick 5 mile ride to work out the bugs last night. Everything went great, no issues.

This morning we went on a 40 mile ride. Here is where I am a little disappointed, I am only able to achieve a top speed of 24.5 mph. This is not good. Even maintaining 20 mph is not that easy.

I just rode a Felt F95 Team the other day and was able to achieve 27.9 mph and easily maintain 20 mph.

The Brooks saddle is comfortable and I am sure will only get better with time. The brakes perform well and have plenty of stopping power.

Over all I am very pleased with the Raleigh Record Ace. Not to sure why it is so slow.

My goal is to break 30 mph on this bike.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Brushout said:


> OK, I took the bike out for a quick 5 mile ride to work out the bugs last night. Everything went great, no issues.


Tonight I had to work out the bugs while riding too...out of my mouth! I ran into trillions of little tiny bugs along the river. I had to slow down so I could maintain breathing out of the nose so as not to inhale and eat the little guys.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

froze said:


> If by ground it should take about 5 to 7 days. If you see any damage whatsoever on the box, even if it"s just a slight depression in the bod, make sure you open the box without signing for it in front of the delivery guy and check to make sure there is no damage. If no damage then sign it, if damaged then the delivery guy will tell you what you need to do.


I'm not sure why people continue to recommend this action. UPS, FedEx, and USPS will not let will not let you open a box until you sign for it. Their drivers are certainly not going to wait at your door while you unpack and inspect a bicycle.

You have 3 choices: (1) refuse the package, (2) sign for and accept the package, or (3) sign for the package and note that there was shipping damage to to the outer box.


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

*Fedex*

It was shipped to a Raleigh Dealer and they put it together. So it was a mute point.


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

*I found the problem*

I went out riding again today, another 40 mikes. I think I have found the speed problem. Pedal faster....... I was able to easily maintain 20 mph and on the flats I hit a max of 28.2 mph. 

I still would not mind some advice on how to reduce friction on this bike. Maybe ceramic wheel bearings or different tires, whatever.


----------



## mikeyp.1 (May 24, 2006)

ON the Raliegh site I see they have a whole line of steel bikes for 2011-one below the Record Ace with Tiagra and one above with Dura-Ace,not to mention a coule of reto style ones and a touring bike.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

gtpharr said:


> I'm not sure why people continue to recommend this action. UPS, FedEx, and USPS will not let will not let you open a box until you sign for it. Their drivers are certainly not going to wait at your door while you unpack and inspect a bicycle.
> 
> You have 3 choices: (1) refuse the package, (2) sign for and accept the package, or (3) sign for the package and note that there was shipping damage to to the outer box.


Your right, I spoke in error due to getting the facts twisted. Usually I sign then open it while their waiting. The only bike I ever got in the mail I had sent to an LBS, with their prior permission of course, and they did whatever they do when they receive a bike at the shop. The reason I had the bike sent to the LBS instead of the house was because I was going to be away for a month. I paid the LBS to assemble it etc so they took it in knowing they were going to make a little money off of it.


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

mikeyp.1 said:


> ON the Raliegh site I see they have a whole line of steel bikes for 2011-one below the Record Ace with Tiagra and one above with Dura-Ace,not to mention a couple of reto style ones and a touring bike.


Yes they did put out some good looking steel bikes. 

That International with Dura-Ace is SWEET looking. The Raleigh dealer here in S. Florida quoted me $5,500.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

chas0039 said:


> I just built up a Waterford for the $1400 frame plus $730 for a Campagnolo drive train (mix of Centaur and Veloce) with a Reynolds fork and a Brooks seat so it is possible. And I know you guys don't like Bike Direct, but their Mercier Serpens is Ultegra triple with a Reynolds 853 frame. I have a Corvus 520 frame with a 105 group and a Brooks and it cost me less than $800 to set up. Granted I don't get the Raleigh name, but 520 is not that classy and Shimano is Shimano no matter what you hang it on.


A new Waterford frame for $1400 is a steal.


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

*I did it*

I put a set of Schwalbe Ultremo R1 on the bike with some Michelin Aircomp Latex Tubes. 
I broke 30 mph. 30.3 to be exact.

I am really happy now.


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

*Photo*



DannyBoy said:


> Post detailed photo's asap.


You can see a very high quality photo at this web site. You can even zoom in. Much better than I could do.


----------



## sally cinnamon (Sep 3, 2008)

How are folks liking this bike so far? I'm close to pulling the trigger on one. Sounds like some new tires will speed it about a bit.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

aweful bike, i would not pay 250 bucks for the frame.


----------



## arshak (Jun 13, 2005)

Why?....


----------



## sally cinnamon (Sep 3, 2008)

ultraman6970 said:


> aweful bike, i would not pay 250 bucks for the frame.


There's an intelligent response. Reviews have been pretty good, many of which include reasons why. Just wanted to hear from folks who have ridden one for a period of time.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

This is 70s/80s craftmanship

http://radpropaganda.org/raleigh-team-pro-timeline/raleigh-team-trauma-professional/

So are u guys going to tell me that a 2 grands bike made in the 21st century can reflex the craftmanship of all of the frames and bike has ever made before? Sorry but the new steel stuff is fugly, for that price at least give me Chrome and not cheappy one, triple plated chroming, secondly a geometry that at least show that is a 21st century frame not something came from the 30s. at least something like this!....

http://rocka1bikeshop.blogspot.com/2008/03/bisekletaguys-bottechia-squadra-vintage.html

For that amount of money is cheaper just go custom, or go to ebay and get used 80s frame and restored 100%, the new bike doesn't worth a dime. Just wonder also how many of the tubes are the real thing. Not my taste at all, Raleigh America had been guessing for too many years and apparently it continues guessing. Bad bad bad move.


----------



## sally cinnamon (Sep 3, 2008)

ultraman6970 said:


> how many of the tubes are the real thing. Not my taste at all, Raleigh America had been guessing for too many years and apparently it continues guessing. Bad bad bad move.


Okay, I think I gather what you are saying. But what do you mean by the quote above?

Apparently, you are not buying into the retro/modern build, especially for 2,000 grand. I agree with this. The bike, however, does come nicely specked with Ultegra. Although I'm not sure if I like the match aesthetically, it seems to me that this bike would be a pretty good deal at a discounted price (perhaps around 1,400). The bike felt real nice when I test road it....but that was just a test and for a very short distance. It didn't feel all to heavy...but I wonder how it would feel in the open road? 

I want to get a steel bike. I have no components laying around, so for me to get a hold of a steel frame (even at 250) and build it up from scratch with similar components, I doubt I could do it for under $1,500. But I come from a MTB background and don't have much experience with road bikes, or money to spend for that matter.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

But what do you mean by the quote above? <-- all the asian made steel bikes do not come with the full series of tubes, they come if you are lucky with the 3 main ones, all the other stuff is generic straight gauge steel. Did u see that bottechia right? well together with the squadra that was built in italy there was another black model made in the US (for sure was asian), theoretically was full columbus, the bike had only one tube that was columbus sl, all of the other ones were seamed steel straight gauge tubing, pretty easy to tell just putting your hand inside of the BB shell, the seams were awefully bad. U cant find a single of those bikes rolling nowadays and only old people as myself remember them, after 6 months the frame simply snapped tubes like crazy. Coming back to the subject, the only way to get 100% tubing as the sticker says is going custom, steel bikes made in series have 1 to 3 tubes that are the real thing, so those tubes just help the manufacturer to put the sticker in the frame, just like with an asian carbon frames finished in the US or spain it will earn the right to be called made in the US or made in spain like for example orbea. 

Sadly with steel happens the same thing but worse because u are paying for a full tubing series and the frame doubt will have more than the main triangle or the seatstays for example. 

People doesn't know about tubing and that's the reason is easy to sell them something that is not what they are paying for, Asia standard when building steel frames is "tell me how many good tubes do you want me to put in here," and since the stuff is like that doubt u have more than 3 good tubes in there.

I see your point but look take all the components pricing off and u get a 250 bucks frame, maybe even less. They are making the money in the components because the frame costs nothing, do the math. Ultegra group around 1000 bucks, 950 at pro bike kit, wheels u can get them for 250 bucks maybe? saddle and other stuff and u are around 150 to 250 for the frame. The frame cant even compare to the 70s Raleigh stuff and thats one of my points, if you need components the Raleigh is a good deal, but as a frame and craftmanship no no, bad bad. If you like classic and caftmanship u are better geting something else at ebay maybe, still NOS bikes from the 80s moving around.

Even if you have the money, u are better just going custom in that way u get a good paint job and something as u like. I insist, Raleigh was big but since long time ago are just like chrysler, putting junk in the market and trying to see if they get a hit with something.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

$1,500??? u can get a BMC or a ridley full sram groups for that price. Aluminum bikes but u cant compare them, full racing vs what ever the raleigh is.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

It's amazing you can sit there and preach against Asian standard or steel frames but not bat an eye when purchasing an Asian carbon fiber frame. I find that quite odd.


----------



## arshak (Jun 13, 2005)

ultraman6970 said:


> $1,500??? u can get a BMC or a ridley full sram groups for that price. Aluminum bikes but u cant compare them, full racing vs what ever the raleigh is.


Completely off topic here. Nobody's discussing the merits of Al vs. Steel. This thread is about Steel frames. Even then, it does not matter what label is on the downtube, even the low end all Al BMC frames are from Taiwan. I personally don't find anything wrong with Asian frames. Most people who subscribe to the steel is real mantra obviously have convenient memory. As I can recall none too fondly, I had to put up with really bad paint jobs that would chip after a month, bad chrome job and misaligned drop outs. I am a fan 
of Italian frames because in spite of shoddy work, theyhad geometry dialed in. IMO, given the right geometry, ANY frame, irrespective of the material used will ride well.


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

sally cinnamon said:


> How are folks liking this bike so far? I'm close to pulling the trigger on one. Sounds like some new tires will speed it about a bit.


I have a 2010 Record Ace and love it. I swapped out a few things, RS80 Shimano wheelset, Ritchey WCS seat post and stem and a set of Dura Ace brakes I had from another bike. It now weighs 19.7 lbs and is a dream to ride long distance.

Oh and I got rid of the gel tape and put on some Salsa bar tape. Sweet.

It is an awesome bike that looks nice and gets a lot of complements. Ofcourse it takes a certain kind of person to like and purchase a Chro-Moly bike in a carbon world. There are those on carbon and aluminum frames that will ridicule you and then fall behind on a ride. Very humbling for them.

Good luck


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

ultraman6970 said:


> aweful bike, i would not pay 250 bucks for the frame.


In reality you are probably getting the frame for free. Ultegra groupo with a Brooks saddle and FSA handlebars. That alone will almost cost what the bike does. In my case probably more since I got it for $1400 out the door.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Not many words but making a good point. 




























https://i-vol.com/bikes/raleigh_professional.htm

https://i-vol.com/bikes/raleigh_professional/73_track/


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

ultraman6970 said:


> Not many words but making a good point.


..

And what point might that be?


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

froze said:


> It's amazing you can sit there and preach against Asian standard or steel frames but not bat an eye when purchasing an Asian carbon fiber frame. I find that quite odd.



Froze, the issue is not where the bike is made, the issue is the price.


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

ultraman6970 said:


> Froze, the issue is not where the bike is made, the issue is the price.



Then you will really flip out when you see the price on the 2011 Raleigh International with Dura Ace.

$5,200 :cryin:


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

cs1 said:


> A new Waterford frame for $1400 is a steal.


And a new Gunnar (basically a tig welded Waterford, same company) is a real steal & a heck of a ride at $800.


----------



## sally cinnamon (Sep 3, 2008)

I ended up buying a very, very, lightly used one for a heck of deal. I'm swapping some parts out as I get it dialed. I love the frame and the ultegra is sweet! I doubt I will buy another road bike again. I will post a pick once I get a chance. I'm so happy I never went for the mid-range Allez, CAAD9, etc, that I had my eye on.


----------

